# [CA or US] Hosterbox - Premium VPS, Tier 3, SLA, KVM or Openvz! Bitcoin Accepted!



## Hosterbox (Apr 20, 2016)

Hosterbox is a locally run Company in Ottawa, Canada. We value our customers and believe in creating strong relationships with them. This enables us to go above and beyond what other providers offer in terms of support and service. Feel free to contact us at any time!


Our VPS nodes are all built off of latest generation Dell poweredge equipment and collocated in Tier 3 facilities. We have servers located in both the US and Canada. 


PROMO:
Use Coupon code "25OFF" to get 25% off your first order.


http://hosterbox.com/vps-hosting.php


*VPS #1:*
*
1000 MHZ 1 Core CPU*
*
512MB RAM*
*
20Gb Disk Space*
*
1000GB Bandwidth 
*

*

**
Price: $22.95 NOW: **$17.21** (With "25OFF")*
*
**Order Now*
*
**More Info**
*

*

**
*
*
VPS #2:*
*
1500 MHZ 1 Core CPU*
*
1024MB RAM*
*
50Gb Disk Space*
*
1000GB Bandwidth 
*

*

**
Price: $32.95 NOW: **$24.71** (With "25OFF")*
*
**Order Now*
*
**More Info**
*

*

**
*
*
VPS #3:*
*
2000 MHZ 2 Core CPU*
*
1596MB RAM*
*
100Gb Disk Space*
*
2000GB Bandwidth 
*

*

**
Price: $42.95 NOW: **$32.21** (With "25OFF")*
*
**Order Now*
*
**More Info**
*

*

**
*
*
VPS #4:*
*
2500 MHZ 2 Core CPU*
*
2500MB RAM*
*
150Gb Disk Space*
*
2000GB Bandwidth 
*

*

**
Price: $52.95 NOW: **$39.71** (With "25OFF")*
*
**Order Now*
*
**More Info*



*
VPS #5:*
*
3000 MHZ 3 Core CPU*
*
3000MB RAM*
*
200Gb Disk Space*
*
4000GB Bandwidth 
*

*

**
Price: $62.95 NOW: **$47.21** (With "25OFF")*
*
**Order Now*
*
**More Info*
*
*


We do accept Paypal, all major credit cards and Bitcoin


Best regards, 
-Hosterbox Team


----------

